# How to advertise better



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,

I have identified two problems with my business, which I'll detail below.

1. my store and website have two different links. 


website: Precepts
Store: precepts.bigcartel.com
2. I want to advertise more. and by more i mean nationally through the web. Where do I begin? what are my best avenues besides social media.

3. Can i get an honest opinion on my site Precepts

I want to grow, i just feel stuck right now.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have used google adwords in the past for advertising via google. That would be one recommendation. I'm sure other people have other suggestions as well.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

I also use google adwords and other things with good sucess, but I don't think your website is ready for traffic if sales is your goal. Dunno if what you are after is actual constructive criticism, and one time when I gave an honest opinion, the guy ripped me on Yelp, even though he never bought a thing from me. I have some advice, let me know if you actually would welcome it.


----------



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes I would seek it. Maybe pm? Haha


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Understanding SEO is king. A one page website is worth more than gold.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

I did my own basic SEO for my website only because I refused to pay such exorbitant prices for web design and SEO . Its been 8 months now and I'm only starting to see results. Website sales and traffic takes time.
You could always hand out fliers and business cards, put up some quick signs on the roadside if its allowed and pound the pavement so to speak.


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm nearly 48 hrs into a 10-day test ad campaign on Facebook, and I can honestly say I am already seeing results in terms of traffic (and we're talking $2 per day for the test here). The great thing is you can set precisely your budget either per day, or the duration of the campaign, and of course that you can accurately target you audience by location, interests, hobbies, even political alliances and so on. So from personal experience thus far, I can recommend it.

My second move will be with AdWords to try that one out too.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

ChristopherG said:


> I'm nearly 48 hrs into a 10-day test ad campaign on Facebook, and I can honestly say I am already seeing results in terms of traffic (and we're talking $2 per day for the test here). The great thing is you can set precisely your budget either per day, or the duration of the campaign, and of course that you can accurately target you audience by location, interests, hobbies, even political alliances and so on. So from personal experience thus far, I can recommend it.
> 
> My second move will be with AdWords to try that one out too.


Are you seeing traffic results on facebook or on your website with purchases? I had a $50 credit to facebook campaign and I saw a ton of traffic on my facebook site, but not much additional on my website with purchases. Maybe something I was doing wrong.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

neto45 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have identified two problems with my business, which I'll detail below.
> 
> ...


Hi Neto,

I've got a few suggestions..
1. Just use your shopping cart site. It's odd to enter through "livemissions", then be redirected to big cartel, after you wait for the sliders to get to where I might buy something.
2. You really don't have enough on your cart. There's just not enough to provide a "shopping" experience, and you don't clearly make a pitch to do custom work. Think about going into a brick and mortar store and what YOU want to see, then work a little more on providing that online.
3. Of course, all that just affects customers once they find you! The 2 easiest ways to get found online are with Google Places and YouTube videos with links back to your store.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh..and here's a great site to emulate: First Amendment Tees Co. Inc.


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

Mhermsen21 said:


> Are you seeing traffic results on facebook or on your website with purchases? I had a $50 credit to facebook campaign and I saw a ton of traffic on my facebook site, but not much additional on my website with purchases. Maybe something I was doing wrong.


Both - it's a combination really. The campaign is running two ads at the same time: One as a news feed which advertises the website as if posted from my FB page (the most effective so far), and one as a right-hand side advert which advertises only my website. No sales from this yet as it only started yesterday afternoon, but for $1.60, I have so far reached 500 unique people.


----------



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

MarStephenson761 said:


> Hi Neto,
> 
> I've got a few suggestions..
> 1. Just use your shopping cart site. It's odd to enter through "livemissions", then be redirected to big cartel, after you wait for the sliders to get to where I might buy something.
> ...



yes! we were thinking of switiching out our whole format! we want to advertise the store and let that push towards the organization (blogs, about, bla bla bla) vs the other way around. We will move from there to recreate our site and our approach. thanks pal!


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

Also, it might be worth mentioning that for this test campaign I targeted people most likely to be attracted by my designs. So by selecting gender, interests and hobbies associated with my designs, and for those located in the UK only, I narrowed the target audience down to about 66K FB users, probably making this little cheap test as effective as possible.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Gecko,

I took a look at your source code for your site. You did some serious keyword packing, but google usually only reads the first few of them. But you did miss a golden opportunity. Your <TITLE> tag is blank. This is a key seo element that is crucial to your search success. Do you see what I'm talking about?

Hope this helps you,

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for looking. Im a complete novice regarding this stuff. Im actually in the process of re-designing the site because Im aware that the title is blank.


----------

